# 1ST Day question? 'sorry'



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello,

just got my first Tivo this morning and everything is going great. Its still indexing but having read this forum for the past month I was expecting that.

Anyway my question (and i have searched forum for answer with no joy)

I set up my first recording for this afternnon via the on screen guide ( highlighted future prog and requested to record ) but know at 1615 hrs when it has come to record it has put a splash screen up asking for permission to change the channel from what STB was on to channel to be recorded. I now i am missing something because you cannot be there to authorise every channel change for each recording (or I have got completely the wrong idea about what Tivo is!!)

My set up is Tivo (unmod) NTL 4000 box (changing channel fine)


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Don't worry, if you aren't around or watching TV then the screen will timeout after 60 seconds and change the channel anyway.

Welcome to the TiVolution and the forum!!!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi there, and welcome to the Tivolution 

Us Tivo users never usually see that screen as we never actually watch live TV anymore!

It changes channel unless you specifically tell it not to.


@steveroe...SNAP


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok thanks,

I was right a stupid question... thanks for the quick reply.. will set up another recording later and watch the magic...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RWILTS said:


> I was right a stupid question...


No such thing as stupid questions. There's stupid answers and users, however and I'm sure you're neither


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

cwaring said:


> No such thing as stupid questions. There's stupid answers and users, however and I'm sure you're neither


Erm yes, I'm sure he's not a stupid answer aswell


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

In anticipation of another question you might have, it is also safe to leave your tivo in standby even when you have sceduled recordings. Externally, it will look as if you have powered off the machine, but the red record LED will still come on to indicate that your recording is taking place.

Another thing I have noticed is that it is also safe to switch to stanby even while a recording is taking place. It would appear that standby is standby, but not as we know it, Jim! 

Checking via tivoweb shows that the box is still receiving the signal but just not recording, just the same message you get when the box is running.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Erm yes, I'm sure he's not a stupid answer aswell


Good point. Smart-arse 



...coolstream said:


> It would appear that standby is standby, but not as we know it, Jim!


Indeed it isn't. In this case, "Standby" simply switches off the audio and video feeds.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, Coolstream

now you have me thinking.. Does it buffer the thirty min of recording whilst in standby for whatever channel the source (ntl) is tuned to?

Just re read your post and you mention 'not recording' so i suppose you had already answered that question as well


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, it does still buffer "live" tv. The point is, it does everything just the same whether it's in 'standby' or not. In 'standby' just means you can't hear or see it


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I never bother with standby - I just turn off the TV or switch AV inputs to the other TiVo 

The only _actual_ use for standby that I can think of is that it lets the TiVo know it's OK to start recording suggestions immediately rather than after half an hour of no remote input. However, as both my TiVos are always scheduled pretty much 24x7 with recordings from SPs and Wishlists (and Advanced Wishlists) they never get a chance to record suggestions anyway.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

RWILTS said:


> Ok, Coolstream
> 
> now you have me thinking.. Does it buffer the thirty min of recording whilst in standby for whatever channel the source (ntl) is tuned to?
> 
> Just re read your post and you mention 'not recording' so i suppose you had already answered that question as well


Hi,

I think this has now been answered, but here's a further thought for you.

Say you are watching something live and you think to yourself, "I'd like to have recorded this"...

...as long as what you have watched is no longer than 30 minutes, you can hit the record button on your remote (or indeed use the tivo interface) and the amount of the recording that has been buffered will be added to the point from when you asked it to record.

So effectively, yes, the tivo constantly records (for up to 30 mins then 'restarts') but only keeps what you ask it to 'record'.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

...coolstream said:


> Hi,
> 
> ...as long as what you have watched is no longer than 30 minutes,
> 
> ...


Unless, of course, you hack your tivo and use bufferhack


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tried that. Only got 40 mins out of it. Not sure why. Think it made it unstable too, but can't remember now.


----------



## LampyDave (Sep 4, 2003)

blindlemon said:


> The only _actual_ use for standby that I can think of is that it lets the TiVo know it's OK to start recording suggestions immediately rather than after half an hour of no remote input.


The other advantage of standby is that it reduces the load on the processor and disks as it's not decoding the live (or buffered) stream and sending it to the screen. This might theoretically improve its performance when running other intensive processes whether locally or remotely. Can't think of any processes which would do this though .... 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

LampyDave said:


> The other advantage of standby is that it reduces the load on the processor and disks as it's not decoding the live (or buffered) stream and sending it to the screen.


No it doesn't, the stream is still being decoded, it's just that the output is blanked.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## LampyDave (Sep 4, 2003)

How odd. Putting it into Standby always seems to increase the speed of other processes running on the TiVo by rather a lot. Ah well,

Dave


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Me again, you only have yourselves to blame for being so helpful...

First my remote was playing up , would not move up on the direction button and number 0 would not work (wife loved that as all her programmes have 0 in them). 
But just to prove that I do search the forum I dismanteled it today and gave it a good clean and now everything seems to work fine ( fingers crossed).

However I have a new problem thats really only a minor irritance but when something works so well even the little things seem important, 

To the problem, Whatever channel I am watching if i input the same channel number again ( I know, why? ) I get the blue screen saying Tivo cannot display live tv etc.. if I press Enter the picture comes back on the correct channel...

Why?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I like the easy ones: Don't worry, this is normal behaviour. Each number has two inputs; RF and SCART. Entering the same number twice will switch to the alternate input.


----------



## KeithMiller (Jul 18, 2001)

You can get new remotes on eBay. It is worth having a spare because if it packs up you can't do anything with the TiVo. I got two remotes and a spare power supply for £12 last year which seemed to be a bargin.

Don't forget to have an extra pair of batteries as well!

Keith


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, 

Great, not a design flaw but a feature...


----------

